
Amazon gives its $40 Fire TV Stick better Wi-Fi and a quad-core processor - Liriel
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/amazon-gives-its-40-fire-tv-stick-better-wi-fi-and-a-quad-core-processor/
======
iranjith4
This is awesome !

